# Die Städte brennen ^^



## MeMMory (15. November 2010)

tjoa pre geht wohl wieter die Städte werden überrant von Elementaren


----------



## Gott92 (15. November 2010)

will sehen


----------



## Takkurana (15. November 2010)

Don't feed the Troll!


----------



## sc00p (15. November 2010)

Jo geht weiter! Elementare greifen OG an!


----------



## Cicer (15. November 2010)

Auf mannoroth is tote Hose ;D Aber auf Durotan solls übelst abgehn in Sw...


----------



## teroa (15. November 2010)

baelgun auch tote hose...


----------



## sc00p (15. November 2010)

Ich lad grad nen Screen hoch.. einen moment Garrosh selber kämpft auch mit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (15. November 2010)

Mannoroth ist langeweile ....


----------



## Mofeist (15. November 2010)

Jo es geht weiter!


----------



## Gott92 (15. November 2010)

In den News steht, dass es wohl nicht auf allen Servern gleichzeitig freigeschaltet wird ..


----------



## boonfish (15. November 2010)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/ 

Geht weiter


----------



## sc00p (15. November 2010)

Da hat die gute wohl ne gewaltige Beförderung erhalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (15. November 2010)

momentan scheinen die adds ja keine wirkliche bedrohung bei der üblen überzahl an spielern^^


----------



## Vaishyana (15. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> baelgun auch tote hose...



Auf Allianzseite sind alle Spieler in Sturmwind einmal rumgezogen und haben alle gekloppt. :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEgrh4YafcE


----------



## MaexxDesign (15. November 2010)

Es gibt 2 neue Dungeon- Bosse in AQ. 
Einfach mal auf "i" drücken.


----------



## Grushdak (15. November 2010)

Hätte man sich auch nur 1x die Mühe gemacht, die Buffed News und den "Bluepost" angesehen -
dann wüßte man, daß die neue Phase für heute geplant war!

Man man, wegen jedem Furz nen Topic aufmachen, wo es doch noch nicht mal einen einzigen Topic dazu gibt ...


----------



## MaexxDesign (15. November 2010)

Jetzt sinds schon 4 Bosse.
Die dropen ab 251er Items aufwärts.


----------



## Sabito (15. November 2010)

darf ich heulen? mein acc ist abgelaufen -.-


----------



## ShirKhan01 (15. November 2010)

Forscherliga Alli war nette Party


----------



## sc00p (15. November 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hätte man sich auch nur 1x die Mühe gemacht, die Buffed News und den "Bluepost" angesehen -
> dann wüßte man, daß die neue Phase für heute geplant war!
> 
> Man man, wegen jedem Furz nen Topic aufmachen, wo es doch noch nicht mal einen einzigen Topic dazu gibt ...



Ja es war auch bekannt dass es heute weitergeht. Aber nicht was und wie 

Der TE wollte doch nur darauf aufmerksam machen um was es sich genau handelt


----------



## mettman1 (15. November 2010)

kann man nur heute gegen die neuen bosse kämpfen? 
oder bis zur nächsten phase?

weiß wer was?


----------



## Arthas1993 (15. November 2010)

muss eigentlich zu jeden ereigniss in wow sofort ein thema aufgemacht werden ? schließlich steht's auf buffed eh schon längst


----------



## pwnytaure (15. November 2010)

auf taerar gehts um garnet gwusst dass es da so viele player giibt^^


----------



## PatchOne (15. November 2010)

ne vllt. etwas dumme frage, aber - wird das irgendwie stündlich wiederholt oder so?

ich mein, ich war halt grad in OG fertig mit den bossen, da war TB schon wieder fast aus, und ich konnte die risse für den erfolg nicht mehr holen.


----------



## Thuum (15. November 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> muss eigentlich zu jeden ereigniss in wow sofort ein thema aufgemacht werden ? schließlich steht's auf buffed eh schon längst



Der Thread hier war 7 Minuten schneller als die Buffed News!


----------



## daturah (15. November 2010)

alle drei stunden, glaub ich.
mir sind beim flammen-typen die DDs verreckt. =)

episch, wie sie im feuer weiter gecastet haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. November 2010)

Sehr schön gemacht. War echt toll.  Vor allem lustig, wie da wieder die Flames kamen. "Wääh, kann meine Quests nicht abgeben!"


----------



## -Migu- (15. November 2010)

Das war mal hammer geil  

Auch die 4 Bosse mit dem bisschen zu starken Loot, aber jo wegen 20 Tagen oder so bis Cata.. wayne  Fun ist angesagt, und Spass hat man dabei auch


----------



## sensêij1988 (15. November 2010)

Alextrasa Horde seite ToT


----------



## merc91 (15. November 2010)

Takkurana schrieb:


> Don't feed the Troll!



größter fail aller zeiten =D

meinen herzlichsten glückwunsch dazu =)


----------



## dedennis (15. November 2010)

in sw gehts mal wieder los!
dalaran lagt nimmer jetzt is es sw 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensêij1988 (15. November 2010)

kann man immer nur 1 Boss machen?


----------



## Pereace2010 (15. November 2010)

Nettes Event wenn hunderte Hordler durch OG und TB rennen um alles elementar ist umzuhauen. Die Eventbosse sind auch nett gemacht muss ich sagen. Gear ist zwar etwas übertrieben aber hey wen juckt das jetzt noch? Ist eh bald Cata am start


----------



## Grushdak (15. November 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Der Thread hier war 7 Minuten schneller als die Buffed News!


So, wie jetzt die News da steht, hast Du Recht.
Nur ist das nicht mehr die Original-News.
Die enthielt auch noch keine ganz genaue Beschreibung.
Und die war schon sehr viel früher da - mit einem Statement seitens Blizzard.

Fakt ist, die News, daß es heute weitergeht war schon viel früher da.
Daher kann man auch das bestehende Pre-Event-Topic benutzen!

greetz


----------



## IkilledKenny (15. November 2010)

Richtig super Event. Bei uns in OG war die Hölle los. Hatten innerhalb kürzerster Zeit 3 Schlachtgruppen a 40 Mann voll und es wird bis aufs Blut gekämpft.

Tolles Event. Daumen hoch Blizz


----------



## Luc - (15. November 2010)

Sabito schrieb:


> darf ich heulen? mein acc ist abgelaufen -.-



Wein Dich an meiner Schulter aus, Sohn.


----------



## Seleno (15. November 2010)

Gibt es bei den 4 Bossen eigentlich nur 251er Loot oder auch höheren?


----------



## Luc - (15. November 2010)

Ich glaube (!) es geht bei 251 aufwärts, weiß ich jetzt aber nicht genau.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Shadria (15. November 2010)

Seleno schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den 4 Bossen eigentlich nur 251er Loot oder auch höheren?



Es gibt "nur" 251er Loot.

Lootliste findest du hier


----------



## Elidias (16. November 2010)

Auf Durotan ist die Hölle los, jede Viertel Stunde Jede Hauptstadt der Allanz ist überrannt. In SW und IF (ES) sind überall Elementare, die auch promt im Dreck liegen. Cata hat begonnen!


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2010)

Ich frag mich irgendwie, wo die ganzen Leute sind, die pausenlos gepredigt haben, dass das Cata-Pre-Event kein Vergleich zu BC und WotLK ist und dass es doch total langweilig ist. 

Vermutlich rennen sie gerade mit hunderten anderen durch die Hauptstädte


----------



## daturah (16. November 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich frag mich irgendwie, wo die ganzen Leute sind, die pausenlos gepredigt haben, dass das Cata-Pre-Event kein Vergleich zu BC und WotLK ist und dass es doch total langweilig ist.
> 
> Vermutlich rennen sie gerade mit hunderten anderen durch die Hauptstädte



yep


----------



## syntaxsniffler (16. November 2010)

finde das event nett gemacht aber habe leider noobgruppen die bei den eventbossen whipen !! 
naja paar Tage abwarten oder mit Gilde fix rein


----------



## Kæran (16. November 2010)

Die Eventbosse sind toll.
So lange Wipen bis auch der letzte Movementkrüppel die Taktik kennt.
Try n Error wie früher mal, schade das das nicht lange hällt


----------



## AdreaYsera (16. November 2010)

bis jetzt bin ich noch nciht gewhiped...aber die leute stürmen direkt an das man die quest nicht sofort annhemen kann..so muss ich die ganzen inis wieder gehen -.-


----------



## Anburak-G (16. November 2010)

Also x Hundert Leute in OG zu haben war der Hammer (und Zeit für neuen PC wie ich gesehen habe^^)...

Aber das Leute sofort losrennen bei den Bossen, ohne das man nur den hauch einer chance hat die Quest anzunehmen ist.......
Besonderst wenn man als Tank reingeht und die los stürmen xD


----------



## horsti88 (16. November 2010)

Also ick hatte nur gute Gruppen kein einziger Wipe...
waren so oft wie möglich drinn um die 16punkte immer zu bekommen lohnt sich aufjedenfall


----------



## Kalle1978 (16. November 2010)

Heute standen 1000 in SW und haben gewartet das das Event losgeht, und es war lustig. Es waren KInder da die wie Wild albernes Zeug gespamt haben, und ander die für Ruhe sorgen wollten. Als Dann noch heute die Horde angegriffen hat und natürlich keine Chance hatte war die Party perfekt.
Die Bosse haben schon einige Fähigkeiten, die nicht ohne sind. Für ICC equipte ist das natürlich nichts mehr. Aber für non ICC muss man sich schon anstrengen. Hoffentlich gehts noch wilder und lustiger zu. ich will Event ^^


----------



## Thoryk (16. November 2010)

Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ist vorbei. Gestern wurden die Hauptstädte angegriffen.
Elementare zerreißen die Luft und strömen aus ihren Rissen um Chaos und Leid zu streuen.
Mutige Krieger stellen sich energisch entgegen, verbünden sich, um dem Schicksal Einhalt zu gebieten... aber wie lang... wie lang können sie stand halten?

... man erahnt die bevorstehende Katastrophe 
Wird die Welt brechen?

Wird alles untergehen?

Eins ist Gewiß... nichts wird mehr so sein wie es war

ooc: Das CataPre Event was seid dem 15.11. in Azeroth eingetroffen ist, läutet nun unwiderruflich die letzten Atmezüge unserer alten Welt ein

ein paar Aufnahmen konnt ich auf [Die Aldor] einfangen, bevor es endet und nie mehr zu sehen sein wird:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFIpSa0_ohM


----------



## Seleno (16. November 2010)

Weiss jemand wie das mit dem erfolg geht:



> *Tripping the Rifts** Achievement
> *The achievement is now very easy to complete, all you have to do is defend the cities to kill the 4 types of Elementals.



Muss man da einfach von jedem normalen Elementar Erde, Feuer, Luft, Wasser einen killen oder die elite? Weil die normalen hab ich gekillt aber keinen erfolg bekommen ?!?


----------



## Benzka (16. November 2010)

Fands auch sau geil. Als das Event zum 2ten mal los ging haben wir mit 2 Vollen Raid-Gruppen SW geraidet.
Das Ging ab endlich mal mehr Ally`s in der Stadt (spiel auf einem 6Horde:1Ally Verhältniss Server) + die ganzen zusatz NPC + die Elementare.
Naja aber irgendwann gingen dann beide Raid-Gruppen down xD. Hat aber sau den spaß gemacht


----------



## Shendria (16. November 2010)

Seleno schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie das mit dem erfolg geht:
> 
> 
> 
> Muss man da einfach von jedem normalen Elementar Erde, Feuer, Luft, Wasser einen killen oder die elite? Weil die normalen hab ich gekillt aber keinen erfolg bekommen ?!?



Du musst von jedem Element solange aktiv an nem Kampf gegen die Elementare teilnehmen bis der Riss geschlossen ist. Im Normalfall hat es ja schon gereicht die Risse zu schließen, die in letzter Zeit überall aufgetaucht sind. Zumindest hatte ich das Achievment in der Tasche als ich einen Riss beim Wegekreuz (Feuer), einen im Silberwald (Wasser), und 2 in der Nähe vom alten Dalaran (Erde, Luft) geschlossen hab...


BTT:

War gestern echt lustig beim 2ten Angriff zuerst OG und dann TB unsicher zu machen, auch wenn meine fps wirklich gestreikt haben, vorlauter Spieler  Ein paar Heilungen hab ich trotzdem durch bekommen 

Die Eventbosse sind an und für sich eignetlich auch net so es Problem, aber ich verfluche Blizz jetzt einfach mal, weil sie die Realmpools mehr oder weniger abgeschafft haben... Ich bin net nur einmal die Bosse abgelaufen, aber 1 Server ist mir da extremst negativ aufgefallen (und nein, es war nicht Frostwolf... mit einer Gruppe von dort war es eigentlich noch recht spaßig...). Warten das alle die Quest angenommen haben? Nö, wozu.... Warten bis der Tank an den Mobs ist? Haha, selten so gelacht... Abspotten nachdem der Heiler alle Adds am Hals hatte? Wozu? => Wipe ... Reinlaufen? Ja ne is klar.... lieber Gruppe leaven nachdem man noch schnell alle Mitspieler geflamed hatte, was für Noobs doch alle sind... Aus Feuern rausgehn? Eindeutig zuviel verlangt, aber schön das man dann einfach den Heiler flamen kann, der einen Tank mal ein wenig mehr heilen musste, weil er ein wenig schwach auf der Brust war.... usw. usw.	Dungeontool hat sich mit meinem Heiler für mich ein für alle Mal erledigt....


----------



## Fremder123 (16. November 2010)

Seleno schrieb:


> Muss man da einfach von jedem normalen Elementar Erde, Feuer, Luft, Wasser einen killen oder die elite? Weil die normalen hab ich gekillt aber keinen erfolg bekommen ?!?


In dem englischen Post ist es etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Für http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=4887 reicht es nicht, einfach nur ein einzelnes Elementar umzuhusten, Du sollst ja den Riss schließen und so lautet dann ja auch der Wortlaut der Heldentat. Also alle 12 Eles, die bei einem Riss spawnen, killen und das je Element... schon hast Du die Heldentat. Ging bei mir ohne Probleme und ich habs gleich an dem Tag gemacht als die Risse implementiert wurden.


----------



## Seleno (16. November 2010)

Achso, die Heldentat Rissreisen hab ich schon, dachte das wäre eine neue die man für den 4. Teil des Pre Events bekommt da dort steht das man die Städte vor den Elementaren verteidigen soll (:


----------



## DeadAngel (16. November 2010)

Sabito schrieb:


> darf ich heulen? mein acc ist abgelaufen -.-



Ach bist du nicht alleine. Meine Jungs und ich haben unsere Accs auch alle eingefroren. 

Und wenn du das eh 1x erlebt hast, ist eh boring wieder 

Ärgern kann man sich natürlich trotzdem


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. November 2010)

Ich hab auch die Erfahrung das die Leute direkt losgestürmt sind ohne das ich noch Zeit hatte die Quest anzunehmen. Aber dafür kann ja Blizz ja nix


----------



## Fremder123 (16. November 2010)

Seleno schrieb:


> Achso, die Heldentat Rissreisen hab ich schon, dachte das wäre eine neue die man für den 4. Teil des Pre Events bekommt da dort steht das man die Städte vor den Elementaren verteidigen soll (:


Ist natürlich MÖGLICH, dass da noch was kommt in Richtung Erfolg/ Heldentat, schließlich gab es für die Rückeroberung von Gnomeregan/ der Echoinseln und selbst für das an sich recht belanglos Schließen der Risse jeweils eine eigene Heldentat. Also wäre es nicht verwunderlich, wenn eine weitere für die Verteidigung der Städte kommt, zumal es jetzt ja ernst zu werden scheint, während die vorigen Pre-Events ja eher Geplänkel waren im Vergleich zu dem, was seit gestern über die Städte hereinbricht.

Aber wenn man mal zurückschaut hat es Blizz doch wirklich genial aufgebaut stimmungsmäßig: Erst die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, die allmähliche Steigerung der Bedrohnung durch die Kultisten, deren schleichende Ausbreitung in den Städten, erste vereinzelte Elementarangriffe und nun das Hereinbrechen des Chaos. Schön inszeniert, gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. November 2010)

kann die Bosse nicht machen hab gestern einen gemacht und jetzt taucjt keiner mehr auf im Dungeon tool


----------



## Fremder123 (16. November 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> kann die Bosse nicht machen hab gestern einen gemacht und jetzt taucjt keiner mehr auf im Dungeon tool


Ist zeitgesteuert, geht nur wenn die großen Risse erscheinen. So alle 2 Stunden oder so, einfach immer mal nachschauen.


----------



## Naho (16. November 2010)

Wie / wann / wo trifft man auf die Elementare in SW? Gibts da nen Timer?

Und die Eventbosse sind bei mir auch net im Dungeonfinder :x


----------



## Shadria (16. November 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> Wie / wann / wo trifft man auf die Elementare in SW? Gibts da nen Timer?


Ca. alle 2-3 Std. startet das Event (eine genauere Zeitangabe habe ich bisher nirgends lesen können).



Naho schrieb:


> Und die Eventbosse sind bei mir auch net im Dungeonfinder :x


Nachdem jeweils 1 der 4 Rissarten (Erde, Feuer, Wasser, Luft) geschlossen wurde, erscheint der entsprechende Boss für 15 Min. (soweit meine Kenntnisse) im DF bzw. es gibt in den Städten auch Portale zu den Bossen.


----------



## Bloodylilly (16. November 2010)

wird sowieso mal zeit das in OG renoviert wird...also--> Feuer frei


----------



## Seleno (16. November 2010)

Ist dieses Event jetzt eigentlich die letzte Phase oder kommt da noch was??


----------



## Varitu (16. November 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ca. alle 2-3 Std. startet das Event (eine genauere Zeitangabe habe ich bisher nirgends lesen können).



Kann da jemand was genaueres zu sagen?

Möchte alle Preevents mitnehmen. Aber mein Reallife läßt es nicht zu meinen Char für 2-3Stunden zu parken + Eventzeit + ggf. Bosse. Kann man gewisse Zeiten shcon "festlegen"?
Ich hoffe mal das Event geht auch die ganze Nacht über, dann verusche ich heute mal mein Glück.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Shaila (16. November 2010)

Ich habe gehört, es soll eine Heldentat für das Schließen der Risse geben. Ich frage mich: Welche Risse ? Beim Event konnte man keine Risse schließen. Nein, ich meine nicht die Heldentat Rissreisen.

Gibt es dann außer den 4 Quests noch etwas Besonderes ?


----------



## Darkunit (16. November 2010)

Seleno schrieb:


> Ist dieses Event jetzt eigentlich die letzte Phase oder kommt da noch was??



Ich vermute mal rein von der Zeit her, müsste auf jeden Fall noch was kommen.
Es sind noch genau 3 Wochen bis cata und es wäre doch sehr seltsam, wenn jetzt 3 Wochen tote Hose wäre.


----------



## Cazor (17. November 2010)

Mann waren die ersten Überfälle geil, da war was los.

Schlimm, dann die Kommentare im Handel: 

"Was bringt das, die Elementare zu töten?"

Da muß man sich wirklich zusammenreißen, um keinen Bann zu kassieren.

"Was bringt es, WoW zu spielen?"


----------



## MasterCrain (17. November 2010)

Bin etwas von den eventbossen enttäuscht. Bin als Tank in die ini rein
"Kann der was?"
Stille
"Egal Probieren geht über studieren"
Und drauf da. Keine Probleme nix gefährliches. Was für nen Taktik braucht man schon?
Erde: Umkloppen, wie früher nicht am wasserfall stehen
Wind: Umkloppen
Feuer: Bissle im kreislaufen sost umkloppen
Wasser. Einen Cast mal unterbrechen sonst umkloppen

Das die Bosse mehr leben haben reißt es auch nicht raus. Einzige wo wir fast gestorben sich war durch einen bug als Gorzilla (jaja ich weis) plötzlich immer resettete (Entkommen meldung) und dann wieder volles live hatte und das 4 mal...

Bischen komplexer wäre nice gewesen, so da sman zumindest mal 2-3 versuche braucht bis man versteht worauf es ankommt.


----------



## Kotnik (17. November 2010)

Naja, die Eventbosse werden genau DANN schwer, wenn man auf die Paradebeispiele an hirnlosen Generation-Lichking-Spielern trifft.

Gazhrilla: Kamen in die Gruppe, Gruppe bekam kein "Hi" heraus und Zeit zum buffen war eh nicht. Tank schüsselt in die erste Mobgruppe rein, zack bumm, zweite Mobgruppe + Boss. Aggro halten? Kostet nur Zeit! Die Umwelt wahrnehmen? Ach, wozu!? Immer druff. Ergebnis: Boss war natürlich down, aber unterbrechen war ein Fremdwort, weswegen der Boss ein bisschen länger gedauert hat. 

Der Luftboss (Prinz wasauchimmer..*g*): Wieder kein Hallo, kein gar nichts, einfach feste druff, ohne Sinn und Verstand. (Ich frag mich ja ob manche bein Spielen ernsthaft Scheuklappen tragen oder wie man diesen episch anmutenden Tunnelblick bekommen kann. Adds tanken? NIEMALS! Ey lol, is doch eh easy. Gut, muss eben der Mage den Heiler von den Adds befreien, Tank steht ja schließlich am Boss und ist sich zu fein, irgendwas anderes zu tun. 

Also schwer waren sie dadurch jetzt auch nicht, aber stressig und das wiegt genauso schwer..*g*
Hätte der Heiler noch umspeccen müssen zB, wären wir gewiped. Weil keiner mehr pieps sagt, nicht auf andere schaut, sondern einfach nur noch losprescht. 
VERDAMMT NOCH MAL! Die Mitspieler sind keine NPCs!


----------



## moddok (17. November 2010)

mist.
alles verpasst -.-
oder wie lang läuft das noch?


----------



## Groton (17. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Naja, die Eventbosse werden genau DANN schwer, wenn man auf die Paradebeispiele an hirnlosen Generation-Lichking-Spielern trifft.
> 
> Gazhrilla: Kamen in die Gruppe, Gruppe bekam kein "Hi" heraus und Zeit zum buffen war eh nicht. Tank schüsselt in die erste Mobgruppe rein, zack bumm, zweite Mobgruppe + Boss. Aggro halten? Kostet nur Zeit! Die Umwelt wahrnehmen? Ach, wozu!? Immer druff. Ergebnis: Boss war natürlich down, aber unterbrechen war ein Fremdwort, weswegen der Boss ein bisschen länger gedauert hat.
> 
> ...



Muss Dir leider in allen Punkten recht geben. Ein einfaches "hi" oder "hallo zusammen" ist wohl nicht mehr cool genug. 
Aber die 4 Bosse sind nicht wirklich schwer, aber wie bereits geschrieben, sollte man immer drandenken, nicht alle in der Gruppe sind auf dem gleichen Ausstattungsniveau, da würde ein bisserl Hilfe der "stärkeren" schon helfen. Auch wenn es "nur" Eventbosse sind.


----------



## Groton (17. November 2010)

moddok schrieb:


> mist.
> alles verpasst -.-
> oder wie lang läuft das noch?



Hmm, 

gute Frage, ich denke mal, das Event wird mit Sicherheit nicht nach 2 Tagen wieder rausgepatched. Musste heute mal schauen, wenn Du in den betreffenden Städten bist, merkste es, wenn die Wachen die Stadt evakuieren oder Du im AH plötzlich ohne Auktionator dastehst^^

Allerdings müssen dafür erstmal die Server wieder online gehen.


----------



## Muffi77 (19. November 2010)

Ist dieses Event sowie die 4 Eventbosse nun eigentlich wieder vorbei? Oder wurden da nur die zeitlichen Abstände vergrößert?


----------

